# Rate my rig/10 please!



## obasnoj (Jul 3, 2010)

Building a new rig, curious about what you think.

PhenomII x4 965 black edition
xfx radeon hd 5850
corsair dominator ddr3 4gb memory
biostar te890fxe mobo
thermaltake 850w black widow psu
thermaltake a90 midsize case w/ optional side 120mm fan for gpu cooling

whatcha think?


----------



## blkhogan (Jul 4, 2010)

Need some pics to be able to fully rate it. The parts look good though. Should be a solid build.


----------



## afw (Jul 4, 2010)

First of all ... from what I have seen ... you can never rate a PC ... cos rating will differ according to the person who's giving you the rating ... and this will be inconsistent ... 

And looking at the Specs of your rig ... I can say its a really good PC ...  ...


----------



## GSquadron (Jul 4, 2010)

I recommend 750W for that rig and no Thermaltake


----------



## Midnite8 (Jul 4, 2010)

I second that ^^. Get like a Antec New Truepower 750 or HX750 or TX750


----------



## overclocking101 (Jul 4, 2010)

also if you were to get say a ssd or velocirator it would jack the rating up in my book, but as it stands I'd say 6.5 max. get a 1090T/1055T (or intel setup) a 2nd 5850 and an ssd your golden. even tho i only rate it at 6.5 that doesnt mean it wont perform great


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes, pics would be nice.
For gaming it's more than enough, even at 1920x1080.
As for the PSU, if you've done your math and it tells you that you need the 850 Watts...keep the choice, otherwise change to something like the Corsair TX/HX750.


----------



## obasnoj (Jul 4, 2010)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> I recommend 750W for that rig and no Thermaltake



Why no thermaltake?


----------



## obasnoj (Jul 4, 2010)

_JP_ said:


> Yes, pics would be nice.
> For gaming it's more than enough, even at 1920x1080.
> As for the PSU, if you've done your math and it tells you that you need the 850 Watts...keep the choice, otherwise change to something like the Corsair TX/HX750.



It's just that I got a great deal on an a90+psu deal so I went for it. 750w would work too


----------



## GSquadron (Jul 4, 2010)

NO Thermaltake because:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/har...usual-graphics-card-power-supply-problem.html

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=313741

And this one tells it all:
http://blog2evo.cjspot.net/thermaltake-w0089re-psu-problem/

Also there was a guy in our forum which said that thermaltake is worse than below average.
Even though a not-known trademark, my mercury psu has more than 4 years running 

Finally, my suggestion:
http://www.buy.com/prod/corsair-tx-750w-atx-12v-power-supply/q/loc/101/206178325.html
Y? Because it is simply the best for all


----------



## obasnoj (Jul 4, 2010)

Damn it. Already bought the case+psu. Can I damage anything by using it??


----------



## GSquadron (Jul 4, 2010)

No until it starts to smoke and you cannot predict when


----------



## blkhogan (Jul 4, 2010)

Your chances of getting a bad one are somewhat slim at best. I would say you will be ok. There are always "bad apples" from every brand. I prefer to run CoolMax psu's but the majority would label them as "low end" or "cheaply made". Ive personally have never had one give me any problems.


----------



## obasnoj (Jul 4, 2010)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> No until it starts to smoke and you cannot predict when



I mean, if it kills itself will it take other parts with it?


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Jul 4, 2010)

alot of the time yes


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 4, 2010)

obasnoj said:


> I mean, if it kills itself will it take other parts with it?



I had an "800w" PowerUp PSU blow up, it took the mobo, RAM, VGA, and HDD.  I was able to RMA most of it, but the $50 PSU cost me well more than that in lost hardware....and then I had to go out and buy a nicer PSU as well


----------



## obasnoj (Jul 4, 2010)

Well, crap. Suggestions? I mean... How concerned should I be about it being a "bad apple"?


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 4, 2010)

obasnoj said:


> Well, crap. Suggestions? I mean... How concerned should I be about it being a "bad apple"?



Although the TT PSU you got isn't exactly a quality unit, it's not shit either.  You'll probably be fine, but what I would do (especially considering I hate that case) is return them both, pick up a Cooler Master 690 II Advanced and an Antec Truepower new 750w.  However, you still have an OK case/PSU


----------



## obasnoj (Jul 4, 2010)

Ok. It will show smaller signs of problems before just sh!tting itself inside out and taking half my rig with it, right?


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 4, 2010)

obasnoj said:


> Ok. It will show smaller signs of problems before just sh!tting itself inside out and taking half my rig with it, right?



I'm not really sure.  Sometimes, but my PSU was working fine until one time it shot out smoke and sparks and refused to work again.  How much did you pay for that PSU/case?  If you're in the US I can look and see what I can find that would be better


----------



## Midnite8 (Jul 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Although the TT PSU you got isn't exactly a quality unit, it's not shit either.  You'll probably be fine, but what I would do (especially considering I hate that case) is return them both, pick up a Cooler Master 690 II Advanced and an Antec Truepower new 750w.  However, you still have an OK case/PSU




Agreed. I bought an Antec Truepower New 750W and it's great


----------



## GSquadron (Jul 4, 2010)

obasnoj said:


> I mean, if it kills itself will it take other parts with it?



Of course! There always will be smth it will take cuz it is thermaltake


----------



## jamesrt2004 (Jul 4, 2010)

thermaltake 850w black widow psu
thermaltake a90 midsize cas

eww


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Jul 4, 2010)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Of course! There always will be smth it will take cuz it is thermaltake



Now that just sounds like some sort of evil slogan.


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 4, 2010)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Of course! There always will be smth it will take cuz it is thermaltake



Please, stop hitting Thermaltake. They have failure rates and some bad models, just like every other manufacturer. The PSU obasnoj choose seems pretty good actually, they even bother to show the damn circuit so you can see what they're using. I doubt it can hold 800 Watts for too long, but OP is not going to use that much power, so no worries.
Also, if I recall correctly, Alek, your PSU IS failing (noise and smell) and you are currently ignoring that...so yours is not that great either.

@jamesrt2004 
Never discuss tastes. They always differ. And, besides, OP says it was a good deal.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jul 4, 2010)

Usually Thermaltake Toughpowers are good PSUs. All those above 750Ws are quality stuff. The ones lower than that are almost like generic PSUs. I've being using a Toughpower 1200W with no problems. Just cause some unlucky guy had a bad experience with Thermaltake doesn't mean you gotta drop the bomb on it lol. So obasnoj you got nothing to worry. 



Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Of course! There always will be smth it will take cuz it is thermaltake



I just simply love it when people blabber without even using one. ^.^


----------



## GSquadron (Jul 4, 2010)

_JP_ said:


> Alek, your PSU IS failing (noise and smell) and you are currently ignoring that...so yours is not that great either.



When did that happen??? I really can't remember  sorry! 
Just kidding, but 4 years is a great deal. For now it doesn't make sound and burned smell anymore 
That was the RESURRECTION phase


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 4, 2010)

4 Years isn't that much, my Pentium 3 PSU (AOpen 250W) ran for double that time without failing or high loss of power. I'm sure if I power it on today, it can still run and power some HDDs non-stop.

Off topic: PSUs don't resurrect, I assure you.


----------



## obasnoj (Jul 4, 2010)

alright, if you think ima be alright with that psu (hope so), lets see...

what do you guys think of this memory?
CORSAIR DOMINATOR 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM...


----------



## GSquadron (Jul 4, 2010)

Now that is cool!


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 5, 2010)

Yep, currently that's the most kick ass RAM you can get.


----------



## dr_dream (Jul 6, 2010)

It not the most performing RAM, but it's a memory kit with good value! Usually it is not worth spending lot of money on DDR (quantity matters, 4GB is generally optimal)


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 6, 2010)

Definately 10/10!


----------



## twistedspark (Jul 7, 2010)

obasnoj said:


> Building a new rig, curious about what you think.
> 
> PhenomII x4 965 black edition
> xfx radeon hd 5850
> ...




I think this system will SUCK for playing games.













Unless you buy a monitor too!


----------

